
Nine Nasty UX Truths - avalot
https://medium.com/me/stats
======
techtrainer
[https://medium.com/radical-ux/nine-nasty-ux-
truths-83b30ea94...](https://medium.com/radical-ux/nine-nasty-ux-
truths-83b30ea94355)

------
slater
Wrong link?

